# My new winter coat



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't posted any photos of Bisou in a while so I thought I'd share these with everyone...

I ordered her a new winter coat (the louis dog Apple Pie) and it arrived about 2 weeks ago. It's a tad big on her, sadly- but I'll have her wear a little tshirt underneath for extra warmth and to make it more snug. I do love the color though and the little pink sparkly bow thing.

The funny thing is, about a week after I bought it, I find out we're moving in a few months to a tropical country, so she won't actually need it anymore after January. lol.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bisou!! You look adorable in your new coat!! Love the color against your white hair and you have the sweetest little face


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG , she is soo soo pretty and i loove that color on her ! the coat is adorable.... from now til january it should be cold , just take her on lots of walks , lol 

and what tropical place are u moving to , can u take me n my crew w u !! ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!! Bisou pics!! I love that little girl! :wub:

The coat is so nice! When I see cute things like that I wish I had a girl malt :blush:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Andrea, I'm so happy to see sweet Bisou in her brandnew and warm winter coat! Wow, it's very pretty and stylish on her, too! Love the details with the bow and the sparkly stone on it!

You must be very excited to move into another country soon! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart: I love your Bisou. What a great coat, don't often see that colour available for them. A trendy pouffy coat too .

Great to see you posting more again Andrea. I missed you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- Bisou is just as adorable as ever. I love the new coat and most especially the color. It looks great on her.

So give it up, gf -- where are you moving?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I do love that coat!!! If I had a little girl I would have to buy it for her. Little girls things are always so cute!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I loooove that coat! It looks great on Bisou.  So cute and girly!

Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She looks adorable:wub: You really should post more pics of her and she looks so pretty in her new coat.:blush:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a doll! I love her new coat!! Bisou looks stunning!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a pretty coat,love the bow,it makes it all girl that's for sure. Good colour on her too. she's so cute,she's look good in anything.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I just love that little coat..Bisou sweetie you are just adorable in
your new coat. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Bisou's new coat, her pictures every time I see them and Bisou!
She looks adorable. :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:wub: what a beautiful coat.
Bisou is so pretty :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That is a lovely coat - I love that color blue on fluffs - it really compliments there coloring (hair, eyes and pink tongue) 

She is adorable!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the new coat! It's adorable as well as the model!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrea, I love that coat on Bisou!! The color looks so good on that precious baby!!! I am going to have to check that coat out!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Hopefully we'll get some use out of it until January although she'll have to be layered up!

April (Dora's mom), this coat was shipped from Korea (it's not far from me) but it comes from Louisidog and it's for sale in the US too- just google "Louisdog" My Apple Pie Coat in emerald. It comes in red or emerald.

xoxo


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:She looks stunning in her new coat! Beautiful coat!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

oh what an adorable little angel......she looks stunning in her new blue jacket!!!!!:wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Love that coat!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bisou Baby looks divine in that coat!! :wub::wub: The color is just great on her! 

What do you know, Mommy is dressing her up, after all!! :chili: Bisou is such a girly girl!! :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> Thanks everyone!! Hopefully we'll get some use out of it until January although she'll have to be layered up!
> 
> April (Dora's mom), this coat was shipped from Korea (it's not far from me) but it comes from Louisidog and it's for sale in the US too- just google "Louisdog" My Apple Pie Coat in emerald. It comes in red or emerald.
> 
> xoxo


Oh ok, thank you. I was wondering if you had used any particular online shop. I didn't see any that carried louisdog that I had ever heard of before.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea -- look at Bisou!!:chili::chili: She gets more beautiful every time I see her (by the way I don't get to see her enough, hint,hint). That face just melts my heart. Love that little puffy coat on her. As far as size and warmth if you really want her warm you keep the coat a little big. It traps air and body heat in that space and keeps them toasty. That was an old kid thing that I remember learning when my son was little and from skiing So where are you going? Any clues? Are you happy about it?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww I really missed seeing Bisou's sweet little face :wub: please share pictures with us more often !! and I love the winter coat!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- okay...I do admit I've always claimed not to dress up Bisou..but sometimes she has be known to run around the house in a little outfit. It's so cute!!! lol! And a slippery slope as Sophia has pointed out!!

We're moving to Singapore!! YAY!! We're super excited as we all love tropical weather and Singapore. Our company is Singaporean, so it's a natural progression for us..and after 5.5 years (for me) in mainland china and 7.5 years for my husband..we're ready to venture on!! woo hoo!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrea. STOP holding back on the Bisou pictures!!!!!! It's been WAY too long since I've seen her beautiful face!!!!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

bisou's face is so sweet! nice jacket, looks warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww that jacket looks adorable on her :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh this must be one of the most beautiful coats I've sean!!!!! I love the way it is designed - Now I wish that we had snow here!

And the model who is modeling it is a beauty!

Thanks for sharing, Andrea 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, what a nice coat, love the pics of pretty Bisou!!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bisou looks absolutely stunning in her new coat and i agree we don't get to see enough pictures of her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Love that new coat! Bisou is just simply a little doll! What a great face! Are you excited about the move?

Oh, I guess you are excited. Just saw your second post. lol


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What a pretty girl she is and the coat looks great on her !!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is adorable!!! And congrats on getting to move and start a new adventure!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is such a little baby-doll. :wub::wub::wub: It looks like she poses for the camera, too. Love that girl!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She looks beautiful and the coat is nice too. At first I thought she had a thicker coat (fur) due to winter!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bisou is a beauty and that coat is gorgeous!!! It looks SO fantastic on her...love the color! I googled it as soon as I saw your post because if I do get a girl, I would love to get that coat...it's stunning! 

Congrats on your move to Singapore!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The coat looks nice and comfy. She is a doll.


----------

